# Steinbutt vor Langeland.



## Ralfxy (23. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen,

ich fahre seit jahren auf die Dänische Insel Langeland und fange auch recht ordentlich. Ich möchte gern einen Seinbutt an den Haken bekommen. Hat jemand einen Tip, wo ich vor Langelad angeln sollte, um einen steinbutt zu fangen.

Gruß von der Küste Cuxhaven´s 
Ralfxy


----------



## akira (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Steinbutt vor Langeland.*

Glaube da wirst du hier nicht viel Erfolg haben.. Die werden gehütet wie Schätze. Musst dich wohl mal mit Einheimischen gut stellen und da nachhaken


----------



## Scholle22 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Steinbutt vor Langeland.*

moin moin.

probiere es mal im süden bei traenacker leuchtturm.
ansonsten im laden von thomas mal fragen. oder den neuen algelführer der rapsbande.
erbitte um fangerfolge


----------



## Nordangler (4. August 2007)

*AW: Steinbutt vor Langeland.*

Zum Leuchtturm würde ich dir auch raten. Tiefe ca. 5-10 Meter abklopfen.
Als Köder Tobse verwenden.

Sven


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. September 2007)

*AW: Steinbutt vor Langeland.*



> probiere es mal im süden bei traenacker leuchtturm.


glaube (weiss), der liegt ehr im Norden|bigeyes.

Petri, Ralf


----------



## cafabu (21. September 2007)

*AW: Steinbutt vor Langeland.*

Hallo Ralfxy,
leider ist der Steinbutt auch für mich in Langeland ein Ausnahmefisch. Ich warte auch drauf, dass sich mal einer blicken lässt. Selbst jahrelange Gespräche mit Thomas haben keine speziellen Gebiete ergeben. Der Leuchtturm ist sicher ein guter Tipp, aber leider keine Garantie. Was mir in den Jahren auf Platte aufgefallen ist: 
-5 - 8 Meter ist immer gut
-ablandiger Wind kann auch von schräg sein
-Boot fest verankern (zwei Anker oder Stange) bei vorsichtigen Bissen vorteilhaft
-Watti's, Ringler wechselnd ausprobieren, es ist seltsam aber es gibt Tage da geht nur das eine, bisher waren andere Köder nicht so der Hit, es lief am besten mit einem der Erstgenannten.
- wenig Wind, eher Abend's, aufgewühlte See ganztägig
- Angelplätze vorher mit Thomas besprechen, keine Fanggarantie, aber im Schnitt erfolgreicher, da fängige Plätze sehr wechselhaft sind
-bei Beissflaute, dem Platz treu bleiben, 10 bis 20 m verlegen kann manchmal erfolreich sein
- Köder auftreibend, wegen der schei... Krabben
Vielleich sehen wir uns mal auf der Homepage von Thomas mit einem Steinbutt in der Hand. Ich werde es nächstes Jahr im April/Mai auf jeden fall wieder versuchen.
Auf den ersten Steinbutt Gruß Carsten


----------

